# [Gelöst] Gentoo System Optimieren

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

Jetzt da wo Gentoo bei mir läuft und ich so langsam damit zurecht komme möchte ich jetzt mehr aus meinen System rausholen.

Ich habe mir mal das Game  games-fps/sauerbraten und games-board/pouetchess  Installiert und musste feststellen das beides überhaupt nicht läuft.

Beide Games laufen richtig Instabil, selbst die maus lässt sich im Spiel kaum noch bewegen

Wenn ich auf youtube Video in 1080p auflösung gucken möchte bleibt alles hängen.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das bei mir nicht alles optimal eingestellt ist.

Ich habe bei der Installtion von Gentoo 

```
genkernel all
```

 benutzt und somit nicht weiteres am kernel unternommen da ich es mir noch nicht zutraue den Kernel selbst zu bearbeiten.

Jedoch weiß ich das ich unter Win7 keinerlei Probleme mit mein System hatte ich wusste  halt was ich unternehmen musste damit alles super läuft.

Hier mal ein paar infos über mein Notebook:

```
# lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS880 Host Bridge

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (int gfx)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (ext gfx port 1)

00:05.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780/RS880 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 1)

00:07.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] RS780 PCI to PCI bridge (PCIE port 3)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller (rev 40)

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40)

00:16.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:16.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]

01:05.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4200 Series]

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)

```

```
 cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 16

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) II N620 Dual-Core Processor

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x10000b6

cpu MHz         : 2793.510

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt nodeid_msr npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips        : 5587.02

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

processor       : 1

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 16

model           : 6

model name      : AMD Phenom(tm) II N620 Dual-Core Processor

stepping        : 3

microcode       : 0x10000b6

cpu MHz         : 2793.510

cache size      : 1024 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 1

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 1

initial apicid  : 1

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 5

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt nodeid_msr npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips        : 5586.04

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

Ich habe den xorg-server Installiert und zudem benutze ich KDE als Desktop

Meine make.conf schaut so aus:

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome dhcpcd qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=">=www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.236 AdobeFlash-10.3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/gentoo/"
```

Ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll damit alles besser läuft vllt.  hat ja jemand von euch ein paar tipps.

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Tue Jun 26, 2012 8:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Welchen Grafiktreiber nutzt du denn? Du müsstest in deiner make.conf so etwas wie 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

haben, sonst werden alle Treiber gebaut. Und beim closed source Treiber musst du den mit eselect opengl aktivieren. Du solltest dies mal durchlesen:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

----------

## linux88

Als treiber nutze ich

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
```

ICh werde mir das jetzt mal durchlesen Danke

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wo setzt du das denn? Das sollte doch in der make.conf geschehen und da steht es nicht drin. Als nächstes könntest du deine CPU etwas besser ausnutzen. Statt

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe" 
```

solltest du

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe" 
```

setzen. Dann setzt der gcc automatisch die für deine CPU optimalen Flags. Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit deinem aktuellen Problem zu tun.

Woran es bei dir wohl hapert ist mesa. Mach mal emerge -pv mesa. Das sieht bei mir so aus:

```
[ebuild     R  ] media-libs/mesa-8.0.3 USE="egl g3dvl gallium gbm gles1 gles2 llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi vdpau xa xvmc -bindist -classic -d3d -debug -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore (-wayland)" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB
```

Und dann schau dir mit ufed mal an, welche Optionen du da noch setzen könntest.

----------

## linux88

Ich habe das in meiner make.conf stehen :

```
# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

USE="-gtk -gnome dhcpcd qt3 qt4 kde dvd alsa cdr"

LINGUAS="de"

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"


INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

ACCEPT_LICENSE=">=www-plugins/adobe-flash-11.2.202.236 AdobeFlash-10.3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/gentoo/"
```

emerge -pv mesa schaut so aus: 

```
alculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-7.11.2  USE="classic egl gallium llvm nptl shared-glapi -bindist -debug -gbm -gles -motif -openvg -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -intel* -mach64* -mga* -nouveau* -r128* -savage* -sis* -tdfx* -via* -vmware*" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

ufed ich will da jetzt nichts falsche machen ich weiß nicht genau was ich da machen soll

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *linux88 wrote:*   

> Ich habe das in meiner make.conf stehen :
> 
> ```
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically
> 
> ...

 

ufed ist ein Programm, mit dem man die USE-Flags bearbeiten kann. Besonders nützlich, weil jedes Flag erläutert wird. Andererseits ist nicht jede Erklärung hilfreich...

Machst du einfach emerge ufed und startest es dann, indem du ufed tippst...

----------

## Max Steel

DA du ja den freien radeon Treiber nutzt würde ich dir empfehlen "KMS" (Kernel-Mode-Setting) zu verwenden. In Verbindung mit gallium (per eselect mesa auswählbar) sollte das eine Verbesserung der Grafikleistung mit sich bringen können. (Ich weiß gerade nicht ob das im X11-Configurations-Howto erklärt wurde, möglicherweiße steht das auch in X11-Radeon How-To (klick dich einfach mal auf der gentoo.org Seite etwas durch die Docs, da ist viel interessantes dabei. ^^)

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> DA du ja den freien radeon Treiber nutzt würde ich dir empfehlen "KMS" (Kernel-Mode-Setting) zu verwenden. In Verbindung mit gallium (per eselect mesa auswählbar) sollte das eine Verbesserung der Grafikleistung mit sich bringen können. (Ich weiß gerade nicht ob das im X11-Configurations-Howto erklärt wurde, möglicherweiße steht das auch in X11-Radeon How-To (klick dich einfach mal auf der gentoo.org Seite etwas durch die Docs, da ist viel interessantes dabei. ^^)

 

Sorry, ich habe gerade ein Problem mit diesem Forum.... Ich kann in diesem Thread nur antworten, wenn ich auf Zitat klicke, wenn ich auf Antworten gehe, dann lande ich auf der Startseite des Forums. Nur in diesem Thread....

----------

## Christian99

[offtopic] *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry, ich habe gerade ein Problem mit diesem Forum.... Ich kann in diesem Thread nur antworten, wenn ich auf Zitat klicke, wenn ich auf Antworten gehe, dann lande ich auf der Startseite des Forums. Nur in diesem Thread....

 

Das hatte ich auch schon mal, aber in einem anderen thread. gibts eigentlich ein "Hilfe zum Forum" forum, wo man sowas mal posten kann? oder gleich ins bugzilla?[/offtopic]

----------

## Klaus Meier

Es geht wieder. Ich habe den .mozilla Ordner gelöscht. Zum Glück hat der Firefox ja ein sync eingebaut, dass einem dann alles automatisch wieder herstellt...

----------

## Christian99

ah gut zu wwissen. hatte vermutet,dass es am Forum liegt. Pöser Firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

Ein Mod möchte das hier bitte in einem separaten Thread stellen...

Möglicherweiße hat es mit den Cookies des Forums etwas zu tun. Ich hatte bereits so einen zugemülltes Forencookie das ich alle paar Klicks einen Exception hatte... Als ich die forums.gentoo.org Cookies gelöscht hatte, hats dann funktioniert.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Ein Mod möchte das hier bitte in einem separaten Thread stellen...
> 
> Möglicherweiße hat es mit den Cookies des Forums etwas zu tun. Ich hatte bereits so einen zugemülltes Forencookie das ich alle paar Klicks einen Exception hatte... Als ich die forums.gentoo.org Cookies gelöscht hatte, hats dann funktioniert.

 

Das mit den cookies kann ich ja beim nächsten Mal probieren. Ich hatte auch das Problem, dass ich nicht mehr automatisch angemeldet wurde, wenn ich ins Forum gegangen bin. Mit der Folge, dass ich nicht mehr gesehen habe, dass es neue Beiträge gibt. Mit der Folge, dass ich dachte, hier gibt es seit Tagen nichts neues mehr.

----------

## linux88

Jetzt Klappt alles.

ich habe mesa diesmal so :

```
emerge -pv mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.0.3  USE="egl gallium gles1 gles2 llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi -bindist -classic -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -vdpau (-wayland) -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB

```

Alles läuft nun total flüssig so wie es sein soll:

Danke

Gru?

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du kannst auch noch g3dvl, vdpau, xa und xvmc aktivieren, dass kann für die Videowiedergabe nützlich sein.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Du kannst auch noch g3dvl, vdpau, xa und xvmc aktivieren, dass kann für die Videowiedergabe nützlich sein.

 

Und warum vdpau? AFAIK nutzt das aktuell nur nvidia. Mit Ausnahme von intel-GPUs gibt es sowieso keinen OSS-Treiber, der den Hardware-Decoder nutzt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

nach folgender Seite http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature wird daran gearbeitet.

----------

## linux88

Danke das werde ich mir Morgen etwas genauer angucken.

gruß

----------

